# Wanted suggestions on an idea



## djstephen (Sep 5, 2011)

I want to make an aquarium out of this 5 gallon water jug has anyone ever thought of this if so how did you do it i seen a picture of one that had an undergravel filter i want to use a powerfilter of some sort at this time im very short on cash but when i get some i want to take this project on any input would be amazing 

-Djstephen


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Why woudn't you just get a 5 gal glasss tank? They're cheap enough. Unless you cut the top off that water bottle, how are you supposed to get anything in and out of there, not to mention cleaning?


----------



## djstephen (Sep 5, 2011)

I planned on cutting the top off.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Before you cut find yourself a small Led bar then cut to size the bar to fit on top. Use a sponge filter and small heater. Good luck


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

You could make a small stand to lay the bottle on it's side. Cut a nice hole in the side that's now the top so you can maintain the tank plus allow light in. Then put a ship in the bottle with your setup for that ship-in-a-bottle look.

DLH


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Donald Hansen said:


> You could make a small stand to lay the bottle on it's side. Cut a nice hole in the side that's now the top so you can maintain the tank plus allow light in. Then put a ship in the bottle with your setup for that ship-in-a-bottle look.
> 
> DLH


great idea


----------

